# 1star rating disappeared?



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

does uber remove 1 star rating or they booted the customer left 1 star. I just have only 1 star rating disappeared from my ratings.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I wouldnt complain. They couldve booted them if they asked for a valid reason and it couldnt provide one.


----------



## mpren (Oct 18, 2017)

Do they even ask? I mean, what do you have to do to get one star? Really? I did everything right, everything except service people and someone gave me one star. Talk to UBER about it and they don't give a crap... I record every ride inside and out. I can backup what I say. I told them this and again they don't care. So, I would like to know on what grounds a pax can give 1 star. Then, I would like to prove it did not happen. It's BS to work your ass off and have someone give a 1 just because.....


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

mpren said:


> Do they even ask? I mean, what do you have to do to get one star? Really? I did everything right, everything except service people and someone gave me one star. Talk to UBER about it and they don't give a crap... I record every ride inside and out. I can backup what I say. I told them this and again they don't care. So, I would like to know on what grounds a pax can give 1 star. Then, I would like to prove it did not happen. It's BS to work your ass off and have someone give a 1 just because.....


I think if they rate anything othrr than 5 stars they need to give a reason other than it sucked.


----------



## mpren (Oct 18, 2017)

I called Uber today. You can now do that through help. I spoke with a very kind girl who was very empathetic. I have contacted them in the past through their messaging system which sucks and is usually a generic answer. Anyway, I pointed out the same point as you did Jcposeidon. She said that the conversation was being recorded and that she understood what I was saying and said that the unfortunate truth is some riders are basically azzholes. She did say that she would forward this complaint over to compliance and she even said that she felt it was unfair to the drivers..


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

hollowhollow said:


> does uber remove 1 star rating or they booted the customer left 1 star. I just have only 1 star rating disappeared from my ratings.


You want a cookie too?


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

i think they booted the passenger, this is the only 1 star i have, didnt contact uber or anything it just disappeared.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

hollowhollow said:


> i think they booted the passenger, this is the only 1 star i have, didnt contact uber or anything it just disappeared.


Doubtful... why do you think it disappeared?

Just because it says 0% doesnt mean its not there. Your 5 ☆ count probably went up changing the % they round up.

If 5☆ is 92.6%it 
would berpunded 93%
....4☆ is 5.6% 6%
......3☆ 1%
.....2 0
,, 1 1. 1%

This totals 101% so your 1 stars shows 0% even though you may have 1,2,or3 1☆s

At some point the math will change again and you may show 1% one starts even though you did not get a new 1☆ rating.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

My lil 1 star recently vanished but when I crunch the numbers it is still in there somewhere.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Jason Wilson said:


> My lil 1 star recently vanished but when I crunch the numbers it is still in there somewhere.


Yup, the math doesn't adjust. Strange


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

mpren said:


> I mean, what do you have to do to get one star? Really? I did everything right...


Doing everything right doesn't mean you did it the way the customer preferred. Frankly, I don't much care for your posts. If I were rating you as a poster I wouldn't give you 5-stars. Of course it would take me a couple of very long paragraphs to explain why I don't like your posts. No one has time for that. Take your criticism like a man and move on.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

mpren said:


> Do they even ask? I mean, what do you have to do to get one star? Really? I did everything right, everything except service people and someone gave me one star. Talk to UBER about it and they don't give a crap... I record every ride inside and out. I can backup what I say. I told them this and again they don't care. So, I would like to know on what grounds a pax can give 1 star. Then, I would like to prove it did not happen. It's BS to work your ass off and have someone give a 1 just because.....


Pax can give a 1-star for any reason at all - unfortunately, it's a completely ridiculous rating system with no set parameters for pax or drivers to be guided by.

The range of reasons can be anything as minute as a female driver wearing a nail polish color their pax finds offensive, to something as serious as a driver behaving in a sexually aggressive manner (I would really hope a passenger would also report a driver who behaves this way, but a one star rating would be a good start).

Uber is so shitty that they don't even provide a user guide for passengers to use when rating heir drivers. Essentially, this is how Uber sees the ratings:

5-stars only = driver got pax safely from Point A to Point B.

4-stars or below = Driver should not be driving passengers in their car for whatever reason.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Uber is so shitty that they don't even provide a user guide for passengers to use when rating heir drivers. Essentially, this is how Uber sees the ratings:
> 
> 5-stars only = driver got pax safely from Point A to Point B.
> 
> 4-stars or below = Driver should not be driving passengers in their car for whatever reason.


I can debunk this little bit of illogic quickly. Would you rather get a 1-star or a 4-star? If they both mean fire you, then there's no difference, right?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Maybe the pax was drunk and his finger slipped. Who cares? Uber probably adds a couple of 1-Star ratings to your account just to mess with your head knowing that the stress will make you work even harder than you need to.



mpren said:


> I called Uber today. She did say that she would forward this complaint over to compliance and she even said that she felt it was unfair to the drivers..


The Uber customer rep forwarded your complaint the compliance department? Congrats!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

mpren said:


> Do they even ask? I mean, what do you have to do to get one star? Really? I did everything right, everything except service people and someone gave me one star. Talk to UBER about it and they don't give a crap... I record every ride inside and out. I can backup what I say. I told them this and again they don't care. So, I would like to know on what grounds a pax can give 1 star. Then, I would like to prove it did not happen. It's BS to work your ass off and have someone give a 1 just because.....


I got a 1 for been an ugly mother man


----------

